# dart frogs lights



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

hi there 
what lights do you have for your dart frog setup
just looking at different light system to change over to
and just wondering what you guys are using and why
thanks for reading and any hint on best light system to use would be grate


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

As always, this depends on the size and type of enclosure that you are using and the needs of the species of frog and plant that you wish to keep. Let me know and Ill try and help


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

i have a fully planted exo-terra terrarium 90x45x45cm 
at the moment I have a led light that is for a fish tank not for a terrarium
so plants are not growing that good
I have a mix of 7 dart frogs all males 
2 yellow banded frog
3 dyeing dart frog
2 blue azureus


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,


Plant growth is rather simple on paper but infuriating sometimes in reality.


Typically, all a plant needs to do to grow, is to replace more cells than die off or are damaged each day. This is achieved through basic photosynthesis. Photosynthetic speed is directly linked to A. the quantity of energy within light that surrounds a plant and B. the pertinence of that light source towards full-spectrum terrestrial daylight.


In simple terms, for a plant to be able to create cells it has to have exposure to a light source that is full-spectrum and is bright enough.


They also need a balanced source of food via the symbiosis of the root networks, hydration and gaseous exchange.


This is equates to; Light, food, water and airflow.


Using a deep natural and mineral rich substrate will help greatly. Stay away from cocofibre bases as they are nutrient poor. Water well, never over watering and allow good airflow


In terms of lighting, You need to provide a source that is A. powerful enough for the species of plants that you keep and B. within the correct spectrum. Most aquarium lamps have been designed to illuminate fish, not grow plants. Plus we have V value differences to light as it travels through water and air. 


This is made a whole lot worse in the case of LEDs, especially those that contain separate red and blue diodes. These are spot source, covering a small area per diode and carry less energy per photon as red and blue as sole sources lower overall PAR.


These are all topics that i cover in detail in my latest book if you can borrow one to read.


If your viv is 3' wide and 18" high then there are tried and tested methods that will help to sustain most common plant species. We would usually used a 39w 6% UV-B T5 to provide a gentle UVI through the mesh. This will increase visible light levels also. Then, we typically use x2 22w JungleDawn LED flood lamps, one over each quadrant. These lamps are LED, however it uses a high number of high output diodes, these being 'full-spectrum' to create a true flood of light of a high PAR. 


If your food, water and airflow is working well, there is no reason why you should not get really good growth. 


Hope this helps




dps51 said:


> i have a fully planted exo-terra terrarium 90x45x45cm
> at the moment I have a led light that is for a fish tank not for a terrarium
> so plants are not growing that good
> I have a mix of 7 dart frogs all males
> ...


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

many thanks for the in depth info 
it something around the way I was thinking of doing it
with a t5 at the front and two jungle dawn at the back
and maybe two uvb bulbs in the middle 
do you think this would work ok


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The plant i suggested has worked for tens of thousands of keepers, you only need 1 T5 UV lamp, 2 22w JungleDawns and your heat source.


At the moment, this simply works...




dps51 said:


> many thanks for the in depth info
> it something around the way I was thinking of doing it
> with a t5 at the front and two jungle dawn at the back
> and maybe two uvb bulbs in the middle
> do you think this would work ok


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

Arcadiajohn said:


> The plant i suggested has worked for tens of thousands of keepers, you only need 1 T5 UV lamp, 2 22w JungleDawns and your heat source.
> 
> 
> At the moment, this simply works...


thanks
my room temperature is round about 22-25c day and then drop to about 20c at night so should be ok without a heat source


----------

